# Vickers Glock?



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Anyone hear of this? Limited or special run? It comes in FDE. Thanks for any help.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, it's a special run of Glocks modified with (Larry) Vicker's Tactical parts. Basically a stock glock with a VT slide stop, mag release button and VT battle sights instead of Glock stuff. FDE baseplates on the mags as well as a FDE frame. I'm pretty sure the trigger & recoil spring/guide rod are original Glock still.

Nice handgun for Glock guys... although some other companies make special models too that have better upgrades imo (Wheaton Arms). 

Limited run as far as I know... if you want one i'd jump on it. Not sure how many are in production.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks TapnRack, did a little more looking and it just doesn't seem anything to special. I was hoping it was something a little more than it is. Don't get me wrong I love my Glocks and carry one everyday but it just doesn't do it for me. Maybe i'll look at something non Glock like a VP9 or something.


----------

